# A lot of pictures of the same model!



## RMThompson

Hey all. Long time since I posted some pictures, and wanted to get some general c&c out of this group. It's mostly the same girl, but several shoots, been doing a lot of work for www.snorgtees.com with her. 

Also some other random pics I've been hired to do lately!

Let me know what you like, and what you don't more importantly! 

1.







2.





3





4





5





6





7 





8





9


----------



## The Phototron

Would be better if you present one series at a time, including random snaps here and there doesn't really help with presentation.

But as it as, I like the crow look from the railroad shots.


----------



## wildmaven

Why did you choose the background in #1?? Maybe if you blurred out all that clutter?

There's a UFO in #3.

I love #7. It's so breezy and glowing, it just makes me think of coconut oil and summer.

Marian


----------



## kundalini

I like the emotion you were after in #4 & 5 but IMO #5 is a miss. The problem I have with #4 is her left hand.  1) it is cut off at the knuckles and 2) it looks like she's grabbing a handrail, which happens to be the train tracks.

#6 is awesome.

#8 has a very sweet, girl next door feel to it..


----------



## RMThompson

The Phototron said:


> Would be better if you present one series at a time, including random snaps here and there doesn't really help with presentation.
> 
> But as it as, I like the crow look from the railroad shots.


 
Well, I wasn't really trying to "present" anything, but thanks!


----------



## NJMAN

Great to see you posting again RM!  I would have to say that I like #1 and #2 the best.  Beautiful girl.  

I think #1 is good the way it is, since it gives more of a coffee shop feel.  Interesting treatment in #2, and the shadow is cool.

Not sure about #3, #4, and #5.  They just kinda seem too staged to me.  Just my opinion.

#8 really stands out to me as great.  I like that one a lot.  Very nice expression.  I see you used the sun as a rim light.  What did you use specifically for fill?

Im assuming the last one is a composite of the same girl?  The white balance seems a bit off in that one.  

Thanks for sharing!  Its good to see you're alive and kicking. 

NJ


----------



## RMThompson

NJMAN,

Yeah I've been so much work for Snorgtees.com that I haven't done a lot of my own work. not that I am complaining though! 

Thanks for the compliments, and the feedback on the staged ones. I was specifically trying to avoid that.

As for #8, I used a SB-800, set straight up, with a card reflector, and -3 steps on the flash. Full power overpowered the sun in the back.


----------



## NJMAN

RMThompson said:


> NJMAN,
> 
> Yeah I've been so much work for Snorgtees.com that I haven't done a lot of my own work. not that I am complaining though!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, and the feedback on the staged ones. I was specifically trying to avoid that.
> 
> As for #8, I used a SB-800, set straight up, with a card reflector, and -3 steps on the flash. Full power overpowered the sun in the back.


 
Thats great that you can say you've been working and getting paid for your photography! Ive been busy myself with lots of senior portraits and family shoots. 

Great tip on #8.  I will have to try that myself when I do some more sun shots.  Thanks!


----------



## CWA_JGEISINGER

just wanted to tryout my blurring and image one posed a good opportunity


----------



## wildmaven

That is so much better!  Now she really pops! Nice job.


----------



## emogirl

love the spontaneity of #8.
#7 bothers me...the shot is too mature for her age....i get a porn shot feel, sorry, maybe its the mother in me and kids grow up too fast.....HOWEVER, it is a really nice capture, great fill light and exposure


----------

